# A Sweet Little Rescue Girl (GSD-Huskyish)



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I tend to like dark dogs, floofy dogs...but this white dog just captured my heart when I saw her transport pictures. She was coming up from a shelter in TN, where they had found her tied to a tree, in mud...she just seemed SO happy to start a new life! 

I got to meet her when it turned out she had a weird issue where she was constantly leaking urine. CONSTANT. Like a faucet! TWO misdiagnoses later I got to take her to the vet office I go to for one last try at finding out what was wrong. I picked her up, put her in a crate in the car, drove an hour, took her out at this little park and tied her to things to take her pictures - and she was so sweet and cute. 

This is Keelin!

Hellooooo people!









Crazy lady made me do poses, but I got treats!









I werked it! My serious face, thinking...of treats! 









Moar treats please?









Her special haircut...









My vet's guessinosis was ectopic ureter, which was correct. More info on the blog. Confirmed by CAT scan...

I'm full of Xanax, yay!









And just loves to be loved...









Thanks for looking! She is such a good girl and is doing well in her foster home, even if she's currently a ton of work.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

She is beautiful, thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you! I just love her. Glad she's not my foster...but love her! 

I forgot to put on the video of her leaking - if anyone likes that kind of health weird stuff! 

Her foster got this:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Such a beautiful girl!!

Will the vets be able to help her with her condition so she can live a normal life?


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful dog! What is the cure/surgery for the ureter problem? Is this congenital, ie, has she been leaking all of her life?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

HOPEFULLY they will be able to help. It's kind of bad that the surgery isn't like some others where you know the outcome is going to be pretty good (as much as you can). But, without it, we know that it won't be a good outcome at all. 

She has had this all her life - we figure she must have been outside previously because it really is a stinky issue - she's probably 3 or 4. The surgery that they are going to try is a laser ablation surgery. My vet (not doing it) explained it to me a bit, but I kind of got lost. Ectopic Ureter Treatment Laser Ablation I still don't get it! But there are other types of surgery too. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_ectopic_ureters.html It's always something new and interesting! Thank you for asking these good questions!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's adorable :wub: I really hope the surgery helps and she finds the perfect forever home


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Which type does she have? If the vet suggested laser ablation therapy, she must have the tunneling type where the ureters are simply too long and dump into her urethra instead of her bladder. I have read/saw case studies of this in humans in my anatomy/physio lectures. Very interesting to see a canine version!

This website has excellent drawings and explanations. 
This picture describes it well:









So when you do the laser ablation therapy, the endoscope with a camera attached (the same type of device they use for colonoscopies and esophageal scopes) is inserted through the urethra from the outside of the body. You feed in the scope into the urethra (pee hole) and keep looking at the camera images till you find the protruding ureter (the tube that comes from the kidneys and supposed to dump right at the bladder). At that point, you feed a small laser in as well and use the laser to cut off the excess and seal it off. This way the urine no longer bypasses the bladder (where urine is supposed to be dumped and held) because of an excessively long ureter that dumps into the urethra instead. All of this is done internally while you visualize everything on an external computer screen. Ablation is basically just cutting off the excess and destroying any tissue you want to get rid of. For example, you could use laser ablation to remove lesions or nodes on internal organs in humans. It's a really cool way to prevent excessive opening up and fishing through delicate organs. Very fine-tuned and cool procedure. 

I read more about it after seeing your post and I see that Huskies are predisposed to this condition. I wish this pup the best and hope she can live a happy and healthy life after her procedure!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ooooo I found a cool paper on it too! Unfortunately, I'm not at a library or university computer so I couldn't read all of it, just the abstract. 
AVMA - Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association - 240(6):716 - Abstract
Says 47% (14/30 females) had full recovery with no follow up needed. Prognosis went up to 77% after additional treatments were performed on the others. 

Another website that explains it well: Ectopic ureter
This one shows pictures of an actual surgery so *don't click if you are squeamish or at work. *Also shows some neat CT scans.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I love her face!! 

I hope the surgery works for her...she deserves it!


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes Indeed She's very lovely and beautiful dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thank you! She does have such a beautiful face. She is very lucky that the rescue and her foster are working so hard for her. 

g - thank you so much for all the information and links and explanations! This is great. I love learning about this kind of stuff. Thank you again. 

I took pictures of her CT scan pictures but didn't know what to look for - I said I thought it was a lava lamp. They burned a CD for my vet and he got it. 









Her foster sent these pics the other day...she is loving life for sure, and loving the post play relaxation nap on the cuz!


















Thanks for looking! Feel free to share her blog post in my signature with your Facebook friends!


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

She really is lovely.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my she has such a stunning face! I hope that somebody falls for her and will love her for life, and that the surgery provides some help.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I hope so too. This is what her foster said about her, which I thought was so sweet...


> Everyday Keelin is blessed to be here on this Earth, she is just so grateful and living so much joy. She truly does something amazing and comical everyday, and would be the 'human version' of a person that everyone gravitates toward because of their personality.


Here she is, loving squirrel watching time...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

i have a husky and a GSD. what kind of personality does she have?  she looks like my white GSD but something about her (i think her stance, body and fur) are huskyish. beauty!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

To me she seems happy, friendly, upbeat, energetic, busy/nosy and very lovey/focused on people, smart and trainable. So kind of a nice cross of both good breeds' good qualities! When she first met the rescue director at her CT scan, she cuddled right up with her - so sweet. What is your dog like?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Great update on this girl!
Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue: Welcome to Our Blog: Updated 11/14 Keelin's New Chapter


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I love happy endings, so glad she found a home!


----------

